# Need a good Photomatix tutorial



## Jon_Are (Jun 22, 2009)

I've been messing around with Photomatix for a couple weeks, both the HDR and image blending. I've searched for a tutorial, but I've not found one that meets my needs.

Most are aimed at acheiving 'cartoon' HDR images. I want images that are realistic, but capture the full spectrum of exposure.

I know I can just play around some more - and I will - but there are so many settings it's difficult to get the image just right.

And I know that each image is different and requires different settings blah blah blah...but I'd really like a sort of starting point for each of the settings to help me on my way.

Or, if not a tutorial, does anyone want to share the range(s) of each setting that generally works for you?

If it matters, my photos are mostly interior window-lit rooms.

Thanks,

Jon


----------



## ann (Jun 23, 2009)

you might try Ben Willmore "high dyanic range mastery"


----------



## Jon_Are (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks, Ann, that looks good.

But I can't tell if they're free or not. ??

Jon


----------



## ann (Jun 23, 2009)

nope, ben's is not free


----------



## captainkimo (Jun 23, 2009)

photomatix doesn't have a lot of controls. compared to some it's actually pretty basic. the real frustration is the combination of controls. im in the process of doing an in depth video on photomatix as well as an ebook so i can give you some hints for realistic images. keep the strength at 50%. The strength is what controls the lightest part of each exposure. if you move the strength to zero your eye will be focused to the backgrond. if you move it to 100% your eye will get forced to the foreground. try it and you'll see what i mean. so by keep ing it at 50% you'll maintain a good balance. the only problem with this is you create a muddy look in the image. my suggestion is to take it into your image editing program and correct it there. in photoshop, i would use the levels.


----------



## UUilliam (Jun 24, 2009)

i use Abobe HDR script but here is some tuts, really good 

Revision3 > Shows > PixelPerfect > Episode 92: HDR Secrets: Amazing Photography Tricks - Tricks, ben willmore, HDR

Revision3 > Shows > PixelPerfect > Episode 93: HDR Secrets: Amazing Photography Tricks Part 2



bert monroy and ben wilmore  for free


----------

